# BILD berichtet von Prozess gegen SMS-Betrüger...



## Aka-Aka (20 März 2012)

...die wir hier gut kennen
http://www.bild.de/regional/dresden/prozess/handy-abzocker-vor-gericht-23225378.bild.html



> *Der offizielle Schaden liegt bei knapp 3000 Euro, Ermittler rechnen mit einer vielfach höheren Beute.*


 
Vielleicht fragt ja bei der Gelegenheit jemand die Bundesnetzagentur, wie es denn sein kann, dass der in Dresden Angeklagte unter anderem Namen 0900er registriert hat

09001464535 (*M...;R...*Bahnhofsplatz 14 96317 Kronach)
09001464535 (*R... M...**Mobile Billing Solution Ltd *Hennigsdorfer Str. 20 16540 Hohen Neuendorf)
09001464535 (*R...;M...*Hennigsdorfer Str. 20 16540 Hohen Neuendorf)
Mobile Billing Solutions Limited

PS: Interessierten MitleserInnen wird die Adresse in Kronach aufgefallen sein, die zu einer Firma gehört. Man kann nicht behaupten, dass einen die Auswahl dieser Firma überrascht - auch wenn ich natürlich niemals behaupten würde, dass tatsächlich dort ankommende Briefe gleich nach Malle mitgebracht wurden, wenn die innovativen Geschäftsleute dort mal wieder ein nettes Stelldichein in der Finca hatten. Das entspringt nur meiner Phantasie, aber wer weiß, wie wenig es von der Realität entfernt ist?


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 März 2012)

und was ist mit den anderen Freunden auf Malle?

zB das hier
http://www.coolwhois.com/d/ime-ltd.com
IME steht für "International Mobile Entertainment"
Die Firma hatte dieselbe Adresse in UK wie die Firmen des Dresdeners R.L.

Da lief u.a. auch Pingbetrug und weitere Abzocke/Betrug mit SMS.

zB
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...ie-haben-eine-mms-erhalten.36499/#post-336797

Pingnummern:

_Die Bundesnetzagentur hat ... mit Bescheiden vom 23.07.2010 insgesamt die Abschaltung der Rufnummern_
_(0)1377 665 500 (0)1377 665 510_
_(0)1377 665 501 (0)1377 665 511_
_(0)1377 665 502 (0)1377 665 512_
_(0)1377 665 503 (0)1377 665 513_
_(0)1377 665 504 (0)1377 665 514_
_(0)1377 665 505 (0)1377 665 515_
_(0)1377 665 506 (0)1377 665 516_
_(0)1377 665 507 (0)1377 665 517_
_(0)1377 665 508 (0)1377 665 518_
_(0)1377 665 509 (0)1377 665 519_

_angeordnet. Darüber hinaus wurde für alle Rufnummern ein Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot ab dem 18.07.2010 ausgesprochen. _

_Inhaber der aufgeführten (0)137er-Rufnummern ist die Firma* Internationale Mobile Entertainment Ltd., Claveles 4, 07560 Sa Coma, Spanien.*_

und auf ime-ltd.com standen spannende Infos zum Herrn R.L. 



> Die Firma Ime ist ein Servicerufnummern-Broker mit Sitz in Spanien, der sich auf internationale Servicerufnummern, Premium Rate SMS, Micropayment Solutions und Audiotex Anwendungen spezialisiert hat.
> Gegründet wurde die Ime im April 2008 *von Dipl.-Ing. R* Le**


 (aka R.M.?)

edit: _Anmerkung: Offenbar habe ich diese Webseite damals nicht gespeichert, also kann ich zwar versichern, dass das dort stand_, _belegen kann ich es nicht._

ach ja:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?31755


Ich hoffe, dass die Dresdener Staatsanwaltschaft wenigstens die Hälfte davon weiß.


----------

